# High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v



## twopointslomk3 (Mar 16, 2006)

Im looking to build a NA setup with my 2.0L 8v. Any ideas for what I should use? Pistons, rods, cam, intake??? Give me some ideas


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (twopointslomk3)*

If you are not decking the head to get the compression.
Bildon now stocks Wossner pistons, the price is very competitive when you consider that they are sold complete with rings and have a skirt coat. They offer 12.3:1 ABA/159mm pistons, available in in stock 82.5mm to 84mm bore. Check your clearance, depending on what lift your valvetrain is at you could most likely skim the head to get a higher ratio. Not a bad option for $550.
I think the 82.5mm bore option is pretty cool, most aftermarket pistons stock in 1st oversize, not drop in, making a stock bore piston a custom order in most cases.
There are a few options for 13:1 - 13.5:1 pistons out there, pretty much all starting at 83mm bore. I know Jose @ Port Tuning lists a 85mm/13.5:1 for the ABA, Cometic has a gasket for that as well.


----------



## twopointslomk3 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (billyVR6)*

What would be the best cam to use for a 2.0 8v???? a lot of people say the hydro 268 works well...
is it at all possible to convert a 8v to a 2.0 16v? if so what cams should i use there?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (billyVR6)*

Remember to consider what you will be doing with the car, on a track only car, 12 and 13:1 compression on the 8v is doable with race gas, it is much less doable on regular pump gas due to the 8v's combustion chamber. If you are going for at least 11.5:1 on street gas consider the TT276 or TT288 with a well ported head, the cams love compression.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (twopointslomk3)*

im sure if travis saw this he would tell u to search first and then ask questions.

high hp N/A aba engine............. hmm.............with hydro lifters i would think u would want the biggest u can get which i belive is the 288. then a custom intake manifold, long tube header, high compression pistons, light weight rods (bildon also has those but they are a pretty penny). and all the bolt ons plus a SEM system of some sort. stuff like that.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_You would want the biggest u can get which i belive is the 288. then a custom intake manifold, long tube header, high compression pistons, light weight rods (bildon also has those but they are a pretty penny). and all the bolt ons plus a SEM system of some sort. stuff like that.

Crane cams has a 292 degree camshaft hydro lifter that is larger than the TT288
but make sure you know what you are getting to - it's not the friendliest cam for the street.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (WolfGTI)*

sweet i didnt know that.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Crane cams has a 292 degree camshaft hydro lifter that is larger than the TT288
but make sure you know what you are getting to - it's not the friendliest cam for the street.

Neither is the 276 overall.
Big cams make for a snappy throttle... and an aggressive cam isnt' always the way to go on the street. I've run 288's on MKII street cars, it was fun, but I'm not the guy that buys a lexus, I drive a stripped 84GTI with stiff suspension and 13X8 lo-pro tires.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (ABF Jeff)*

where ths specs on that 292? i went to cranes web site but found nothing on it?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

This thing is too big for the street. Period. If you arent satisfied with the likes of a TT288*, convert to a 16v head. 
292* hydro
In: 23.5 BTDC / 53.5 ABDC 
Ex: 63.5 BBDC / 13.5 ATDC 
Centerline 105*/115*
Duration @ 1mm: 257*
Lift: 12.19mm (.480")


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Neither is the 276 overall.
Big cams make for a snappy throttle... and an aggressive cam isnt' always the way to go on the street. I've run 288's on MKII street cars, it was fun, but I'm not the guy that buys a lexus, I drive a stripped 84GTI with stiff suspension and 13X8 lo-pro tires.

I disagree with you Jeff, I had a TT276 in my car for almost 3 years - 1 year with the stock intake manifold/management and 1.5 years with the ITB's/standalone and had no driveability issues whatsoever. Once you pair it with a closer ratio tranny your're fine.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
I disagree with you Jeff, I had a TT276 in my car for almost 3 years - 1 year with the stock intake manifold/management and 1.5 years with the ITB's/standalone and had no driveability issues whatsoever. Once you pair it with a closer ratio tranny your're fine.

Agreed. 
You would NEVER know what I have done to my engine if I drove you around all nicey-nice. It drives buttah smooth around town with the 276*. Its not untill I press the loud pedal do you realize I might have changed a couple of things under the hood. 
Of course this might change in a couple of weeks when I attempt to shtuff a 288* in there.







(ya, Im never satisfied







)


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_

Of course this might change in a couple of weeks when I attempt to shtuff a 288* in there.







(ya, Im never satisfied







)

*Announcement* - Travis is now formally annointed with the title of cam ****.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

HAR HAR HAR.
Where's my crown?


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

where'd u get the specs travis? got a part number?
mike


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

From Crane's site Mike. Its in there, you just have to look under the "sport compact" section. 
http://www.cranecams.com/index...WAGEN


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Of course I pointed Trav to that a couple weeks back -lol. I've only seen this 292 in one car, although it was driven on the street it had the craziest lopey idle I've ever heard in any VW and it didn't hit hard till about 4000 rpm then it pulled to 8500 with ease. Since you are a machinist you won't have trouble doing the work, but the lifter bores need SERIOUS clearancing to keep the cam lobes from contacting the head with this cam. 


_Modified by WolfGTI at 2:08 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

huh.......... i went there and saw the grind numbers and i assumed that was the duration of the cam. thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

We've run the Crane 292 with about 13:1 compression ratio and a single Weber DCOE 45 carb in our race car (short oval track). For that application, it's very potent combination, once we got the gearing right to take maximum advantage of the slightly different power band, it was pretty much on par with any of the solid lifter engines we've run in the past.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

yeah i got ahold of crane yesterday and they said they dont make that cam anymore


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
*Announcement* - Travis is now formally annointed with the title of cam ****.

We all know that Travis is the walking VW camshaft encyclopedia!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_yeah i got ahold of crane yesterday and they said they dont make that cam anymore









I've got a bit of a story regarding my buddy's 292 Crane cam, after he bought it, it sat around his shop for a couple years, when he finally went to install it, he found the base circle was too big. He called Crane to see if he could get a replacement, they told him they hadn't had an order for that cam in about two years apparently, he was the last person who had ordered one. Anyways, Crane agreed to take the cam back and reground it to the correct base circle and at his request they also changed the lobe separation angle.
The point of telling you this story is that if Crane still makes any VW 8v cams, then they have billets and the ability to make whatever VW cams they want to. So, ask them what it would take for them to do a one off.


----------



## twopointslomk3 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (blackmkIII)*

what about TT288, GIAC chip, ITG coldair, 2.25 TT back w/remus dual tip, 12.5:1 or 13:1, light weight connecting rods, port and polish, light weight fly wheel, clutch net clutch kit, TT short shifter, adjustable cam gear, light weight pullys, LSD
intake?
ITG cold air ?? 
side draft?? 
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=6
or just run X-flo with a vr6 throttlebody/MAF 
or maybe HKK USRT manifold and a cold air cone


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (twopointslomk3)*

i have what you are looking for. aba block fresh from machine shop, cleaned, honed with new freeze plugs. stock steel crank. aba rods with arp bolts, 20mm bushings installed for 2.0/16 valve pistons, smoothed and shot pinged, also have the 2.0/ 16 valve pistons. TT adjustable cam gear. rebuilt solid JH head with SS valves and hi performance cam. dist. with adapter. all bolts nuts ECT. have all invoices. $850.00 OBO
also have available, two barrel intake with 350 holley adapter and Blake built 350 holley carb. Lamar 770-227-7860 Griffin GA.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: High Compression NA ABA 2.0L 8v (lamarchambers)*

i've got my 2.0 torn down for the 2nd time now. had the head decked .060 (total of .100 shaved), going with a 276 instead of the 268, 24lb injectors, USRT fuel rail. i also wrapped the exhaust manifold and downpipe with header wrap. deramped the Tbody and i'm looking at 034efi. backed with a 2y. can't wait to drive this thing.


----------

